# Lois/Andrew pups at 9.5 weeks!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have been VERY remiss about taking pics and posting them here so here is a more pics than you care to see  They will be 10 weeks on friday

We'll start with the girl! This is Elena 

















This is Stefan










More Stefan









this spunky little dude with a bunny ear is Damon (or Boris as Jackie keeps calling him)









And then we have Tyler (aka Little Cutsey Guy)









And Tyler again









Left to Right
Stefan, Damon/Boris and Elena 









Tyler and Elena playing









Tyler walking










Bellarata pups Party of 4 
L-R 
Tyler, Elena, Stefan and Damon


I am REALLY happy with how nice and consistent this litter is!! Temperaments are all outgoing and I can't wait to see how they mature. Coats seem fast growing too - they have a lot of coat for 9 weeks! 

Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW just stunning!!! I love seeing pics of your pups and I love the name you have chosen for them - especially Stefan  That pic of (I'm guessing) Marina holding them is priceless - I love how they all have at least their left arm on Marina's arm. Oh and you're right Tyler is a cutie pie and the girl has a cute little feminine face.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Stacy, they are so dang cute. I love little Tyler. That picture of him walking is just to die for. Little Elena's 1st picture looks like she is definitely not camera shy. She is a little doll. Their pigment looks great too. You must be having a ball with all those little sweethearts.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG!!! They are just tooo cute for words ,Stacy.:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are all so beautiful! I love all of their names as well!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Johita said:


> WOW just stunning!!! I love seeing pics of your pups and I love the name you have chosen for them - especially Stefan  That pic of (I'm guessing) Marina holding them is priceless - I love how they all have at least their left arm on Marina's arm. Oh and you're right Tyler is a cutie pie and the girl has a cute little feminine face.


Yes, this was the Vampire Diaries litter :thumbsup: Love that show.

Marina was holding them and it's funny how they all snuggle in! We are having sooo much fun with these babies. And the time goes by so fast - I can't believe they are almost 10 weeks old!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

They are all just absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub: :wub: Stacy - they are just gorgeous. I love all the pix but that last one with them lined up on Marina's arm is the ultimate. :chili: Of course I'm partial to Tyler :smrofl: How could I help myself? Gee I guess that's one pup I couldn't get because who would want two Tylers around.:innocentmoi). I just can't believe how adorable both your and Carina's litters are. But with Carina's I actually got to hold them. :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

lynda said:


> Oh Stacy, they are so dang cute. I love little Tyler. That picture of him walking is just to die for. Little Elena's 1st picture looks like she is definitely not camera shy. She is a little doll. Their pigment looks great too. You must be having a ball with all those little sweethearts.


Tyler is a little sweetheart too, just like his dad. He's a kissing fool! It's a really nice litter, I'm very happy. 




chichi said:


> OMG!!! They are just tooo cute for words ,Stacy.:wub:


Thank you!!



donnad said:


> They are all so beautiful! I love all of their names as well!


:thumbsup: It was an easy litter name, LOL



Madison's Mom said:


> They are all just absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing with us!


Thank you for looking! They are a lot of fun, that is for sure.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My husband and I just finished drooling over your babies!!! He even "picked out the one he wants". LOL! I love them all, but especially the two pups on the left in the last photo.  I love how boxy they are!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww, Stacy - they're adorable!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## tkking17 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe you could kick out your not so nice neighbors & I could come & live next door! Except that drive to Arroyo Grande would kill me! But the puppies would more than make up for it!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Awww!!! They are ALL so precious!!!! I LOVE the pic of the of the 4 of them!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Truly stunning!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

they are SO SO SO CUTE :wub: Maltese puppies heaven :wub: Stefan looks like a teddy ... ADORABLE all of them !!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: thanks for shaing


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh they are so adorable! I've been waiting for more pics! I can't believe how beautiful your babies are, and they sound so fun, I'm jealous! I think I want Stefan, LOL. He is just too cute for words.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I just love them Stacy!
They all have that pretty face and so much coat for 9 weeks!

I can't wait to see how they mature - they look so great!

My faveourites are Elena and Tyler


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is absolutely nothing not-to-like about this gang! 
Eventhough I LOVE boys I think I would spring for the little girl at this stage. But then I am sure Stacy will keep her!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I showed these to my SO last night and he said, "now that's an armload of cuteness!"


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Stacy-they are beautiful!:wub::wub: Thanks for the pics!


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

:wub: Aww I want to snuggle them all:tender:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Such beautiful babies!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG!!! STACY they are STUNNING!!! I love their faces and their coats are amazing!!! AHHH I want one...or all   Between your puppy pictures and meeting Carina's puppies last weekend, I am totally dying of puppy fever over here!


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing pictures of them - they are all so adorable! And I have to say, you are so brave letting them play on the carpet - either that or they are already better trained than Boo is! LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I specially love that last picture with the 4 of them. So much cuteness.:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG Stacy....... :smheat::smheat: I will take Tyler and Elena please.... :biggrin: Oh they are sooo so cute. :tender: :wub::wub: Gorgeous coats as you say, amazing for their age. Great names too. How on earth can you breeders let these cutie little bundles go to their new homes? Any idea which seem to have the best structure for show?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :wub::wub::wub: :wub: Stacy - they are just gorgeous. I love all the pix but that last one with them lined up on Marina's arm is the ultimate. :chili: Of course I'm partial to Tyler :smrofl: How could I help myself? Gee I guess that's one pup I couldn't get because who would want two Tylers around.:innocentmoi). I just can't believe how adorable both your and Carina's litters are. But with Carina's I actually got to hold them. :aktion033:


:thumbsup: He's isn't called Tyler very often, he is mostly Mr Cutsey. They all have nick names. Marina calls Stefan The Squirrel King because he's so fluffy and has a chipmunk face (not sure why he's not the Chipmunk King but he's the Squirrel King) Elena is often called Louisa because she can act bratty like her mom Lois. The names are always a work in progress!!



LJSquishy said:


> My husband and I just finished drooling over your babies!!! He even "picked out the one he wants". LOL! I love them all, but especially the two pups on the left in the last photo.  I love how boxy they are!


Hahaha! It's a nice a litter, i'm very happy with them. Structurally, they are all very sound, which makes me happy! 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Awww, Stacy - they're adorable!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


Thank you!! 



tkking17 said:


> Just beautiful! Congratulations!


Thank you!! 



edelweiss said:


> Maybe you could kick out your not so nice neighbors & I could come & live next door! Except that drive to Arroyo Grande would kill me! But the puppies would more than make up for it!


Oh i am sure I will have a vacant house next door within too short of a time!! The neighbors are nice, just have issues :thumbsup: Would love to have you so close!



Krystal said:


> Awww!!! They are ALL so precious!!!! I LOVE the pic of the of the 4 of them!!


Hopefully Bella gets to meet some of her half siblings at some point!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

socalyte said:


> Oh they are so adorable! I've been waiting for more pics! I can't believe how beautiful your babies are, and they sound so fun, I'm jealous! I think I want Stefan, LOL. He is just too cute for words.


Stefan is Marina's favorite right now. he's a handsome guy and very nicely put together. We will be showing in Long beach i think, the first weekend of July - want to meet up? We're staying at the Queen Mary



Orla said:


> I just love them Stacy!
> They all have that pretty face and so much coat for 9 weeks!
> 
> I can't wait to see how they mature - they look so great!
> ...


Yes, I love Tyler's face! Elena and Stefan are the 'keepers' right now.




edelweiss said:


> There is absolutely nothing not-to-like about this gang!
> Eventhough I LOVE boys I think I would spring for the little girl at this stage. But then I am sure Stacy will keep her!!!


 :thumbsup:



Madison's Mom said:


> I showed these to my SO last night and he said, "now that's an armload of cuteness!"


It's a cooperative armload of cuteness to!!



aprilb said:


> Oh, Stacy-they are beautiful!:wub::wub: Thanks for the pics!


oh thank you for looking!



SLP21 said:


> :wub: Aww I want to snuggle them all:tender:


They are a bit too busy to snuggle much :w00t: but then they get tie-tie and it's just adorable!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

janettandamber said:


> Such beautiful babies!


oh thank you!!



Bailey&Me said:


> OMG!!! STACY they are STUNNING!!! I love their faces and their coats are amazing!!! AHHH I want one...or all   Between your puppy pictures and meeting Carina's puppies last weekend, I am totally dying of puppy fever over here!


I loooove puppies!!!!! I'm so glad I get to indulge in the puppy cuteness - it's soo much fun!



Wheatenbrat said:


> Thank you for sharing pictures of them - they are all so adorable! And I have to say, you are so brave letting them play on the carpet - either that or they are already better trained than Boo is! LOL


Well, what you DIDN"T see was the 4 identical pee spots all over the carpet after they were finished playing in my room. :thumbsup: My carpet needs to be cleaned anyway so I wasn't going to stress it! and to be fair, there was no pee pad. They 'sort of' get the hang of the pee pad. It's a work in progress.



MalteseJane said:


> I specially love that last picture with the 4 of them. So much cuteness.:wub:


Oh thank you! They think they are so tough at this age - it's hysterical watching them play. HUGE stress reliever!



silverhaven said:


> OMG Stacy....... :smheat::smheat: I will take Tyler and Elena please.... :biggrin: Oh they are sooo so cute. :tender: :wub::wub: Gorgeous coats as you say, amazing for their age. Great names too. How on earth can you breeders let these cutie little bundles go to their new homes? Any idea which seem to have the best structure for show?


Well, for me, I have to tell myself if i keep them all, I can't keep a spectacular pup from a future litter, so I have to keep it in balance. 

Structure wise - it's a VERY nice and finishable litter. But I had them evaluated a few weeks and I'm hanging onto Elena and Stefan for show, just have to wait for bites to come in.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender::smootch:Stacy I LOVE THE BABIES:wub: I don't have a favorite, geeze I would love to have one of your babies, God willing one day. I have been such a fan of yours for years.
Marina give those babies kisses from awntie


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Ahh! They're all so adorable! I want one now! haha.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i love them all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they look so cute!!! look at those faces!!! love the names!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

all 4 are so beautiful, love them!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If Tyler wasn't a boy.....I'd steel him..........And if Elena is missing one day.....ummmmm......I don't know where she'd be......:innocent:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful! I'm so glad that I logged in today to see such cuties. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I don't have a favorite because I think they are all perfect :wub::aktion033:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Stacy WOW WOW WOW... they are all so consitently beautiful... Look like you will have some very nice puppies for next year's specialty.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

So adorable, they're all too cute for words to describe them.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are all so amazingly cute. :wub::wub::wub::wub:
Love the picture of the little guy with the ear sticking up. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

This is a beautiful litter! Your past few litters have been amazing! Tyler has a little face to die for but they all have beautiful heads. Very nice puppies


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I love seeing how your line is progressing - you have some absolutely lovely dogs! 

I love the little bunny ear


----------



## LVLux (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi,
Have not talked to you for awhile but am wondering if you have a female or do you know of anyone that does?
Hope that you are enjoying your summer!

XO

Kelli Tinker


Tinker's Realm
LVLux


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG. Puppy fever for me


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Now that's what I call cuteness overload! They are perfect!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

STunning the third from left to right in the group pic looks like my Boo. Congratulations they are adorable


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LVLux said:


> Hi,
> Have not talked to you for awhile but am wondering if you have a female or do you know of anyone that does?
> Hope that you are enjoying your summer!
> 
> ...


Hi! It is so interesting for me to look back at this thread because these puppies are now over two years old and Elena is now a mom herself! 

I do not have anything (and won't for a looong time) but the best way to inquire is with an email - SM has a 'no live animal sales' rule and this kind of specific inquiry comes close to violating it. 

Have you looked at the AMA list lately?
American Maltese Association


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They are all beautiful


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks to Kelli for bring this old thread back. I missed it the first time. At first I didn't realize it was a two year old thread, until I realized that the girl was THE one-and-only beautiful Elena...who I had the supreme pleasure of kissing.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, two years old. Here I thought we were celebrating a new gorgeous crew!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think Stacy just needs to post more pictures of Elena and her adorable new baby!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG I'm dying. So which one is Obi? Stefan is my guess. Am i right am I right?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Whew, I'm so glad to find out this is an old thread (after reading it from start to finish).  I felt my commitment to rescue vanishing ....  Your pups and adults are beautiful! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

StevieB said:


> OMG I'm dying. So which one is Obi? Stefan is my guess. Am i right am I right?



YES you are right! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I love these pics and this whole litter! :wub: :wub: Obi was so fluffy even from the beginning :-D Stacy, we do need some more Elena's puppy pics on SM!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mss said:


> Whew, I'm so glad to find out this is an old thread (after reading it from start to finish).  I felt my commitment to rescue vanishing ....  Your pups and adults are beautiful! :wub:


Same here! My commitment to rescue and to only having one dog is waning with every adorable puppy pic. The only thing maintaining it is my hubs!



bellaratamaltese said:


> YES you are right! :aktion033::aktion033:


I knew it. :chili: I loves me some Obi and that fluffy little face.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Damon reminds me of our little Isabella. Her ears stuck straight up on and off until she was 15 weeks old. Her breeder called them Gizmo ears. She told me they would fall eventually and that I would miss them when they did How true! Now some of our older grandchildren call her Gizzy. Beautiful puppies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your adorable puppies, Stacy!

They have beautiful faces and beautiful hair! 

I love them all! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this?? Two years ago! They are all so beautiful and we know how Obi turned out, Perfect!!!!!


----------

